# Westinghouse GHB Breaker replacement



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I am sure Eaton would make something that will work and be UL Listed. 
If that does not work you will need to go the used equipment dealers. 
I would only buy from a PEARL member and make sure that you have the test results for each breaker. 

LC


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

That's the one.
Do you have a Cutler Hammer distributor you work with?


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

Platt carries them


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

If I remember, the GHB is rated for 277/480 while the BAB is 120/240. 

Might be wrong though.......

If the panel is 277/480 then the BAB would not work. If it's 120/240 or 208, and GHBs are installed, I'd look at the available fault current. The BABs are rated at 10,000 amps at 120/240 while the GHBs would be much higher at 120/240.


----------



## samuelrock (Aug 12, 2009)

micromind said:


> If I remember, the GHB is rated for 277/480 while the BAB is 120/240.
> 
> Might be wrong though.......
> 
> If the panel is 277/480 then the BAB would not work. If it's 120/240 or 208, and GHBs are installed, I'd look at the available fault current. The BABs are rated at 10,000 amps at 120/240 while the GHBs would be much higher at 120/240.



That is what I am seeing. 

The panel I have is rated for 277/480 but is connected to a 120/240 system. As per the NEC you can use 277/480 components in 120/240. If the BAB will physically bolt to the same panel as a GHB I would not worry about if it was listed for the panel or not. This is in an industrial setting for my personal use and would be well within the ka ratting of the lowest rated components.


----------

